# who carries long bows



## bowman69 (Apr 13, 2017)

Does anyone carry long bows in stock in north Ga?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Dennis (Apr 13, 2017)

Go check out Jay's new sporting good store in Helen he has some Big Jim bows. You might find a Bear Montana at Bass Pro or Cabela's also


----------



## Jayin J (Apr 13, 2017)

We have 4 Recurves and 3 Long bows currently hanging in the store and just to mention, Big Jim has lots of used Bows for sale on his web site.   Hope this helps.....

Jason


----------



## AllAmerican (Apr 14, 2017)

Flat woods

Billy Hudson from Elberton makes some.

HoBow: Jeff Fouche


----------

